# Union Pacific freight train stuck in Newhall tunnel; passenger trains blocked



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Union Pacific freight train stuck in Newhall tunnel; passenger trains blocked


A Union Pacific freight train became stuck on tracks in a Newhall tunnel on Friday afternoon, blocking passenger trains en route to various San Fernando Valley destinations. Around 3:20 p.m., fire …




ktla.com





by: KTLA Digital Staff
Posted: Jul 30, 2021 / 06:55 PM PDT / Updated: Jul 30, 2021 / 10:28 PM PDT



A Union Pacific freight train became stuck on tracks in a Newhall tunnel on Friday afternoon, blocking passenger trains en route to various San Fernando Valley destinations.
Around 3:20 p.m., fire officials received a call about the stuck train at Pine Street and Railroad Canyon Mountain Way, according to the Los Angeles County Fire Department.
The train originally started experiencing trouble at about 2:40 p.m., Metrolink spokesman Paul Gonzales told KTLA. He said when the train entered the tunnel, the engine died and exhaust began filling the tunnel.
Crew members from the train were transported to a local hospital after inhaling fumes from the train as a precaution, the Fire Department reported. They have since been released.
The tracks were closed between Newhall and Sylmar/San Fernando, Metrolink said in a tweet.
Alternate transportation was sought for passengers on AV Line 221 and 222. Buses were brought in from Newhall and were to make all stops into Union Station, and from Sylmar/San Fernando to make all stops into Lancaster.
All those onboard train 222 Friday, between Newhall and Glendale, as well as passengers of train 223, between L.A. Union Station and Palmdale, are eligible to receive a reimbursement of up to $50 for obtaining their own alternate transportation). Visit http://metrolinktrains.com/qsp for more information.
Sky5 was overhead around 6:30 p.m., as the train remained stuck partially in the tunnel.
As of 9 p.m., Gonzales said the train is still in the tunnel and crews are working to get it removed.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Even real trains can have troubles in tunnels…. 😁


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Even real trains can have troubles in tunnels…. 😁


It's also harder to extract them when they do have a problem in those tunnels.


----------

